# Intel's down



## HomunQlus (Jun 10, 2005)

Just wanted to check something on Intel's homepage, as I discovered that Intel.com is somehow down... 

My browser keeps saying that the DNS couldn't resolve the name intel.com.

Hmm.....


----------



## ora (Jun 10, 2005)

works for me...


----------



## HomunQlus (Jun 10, 2005)

Now it does again


----------



## CreativeEye (Jun 10, 2005)

its working fine.

http://www.intel.com/

intel are enjoying a strong day on the stocks today.

great day for a new apple partner - outlook is good! 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4079378.stm


----------



## HomunQlus (Jun 10, 2005)

I know that it's working again.


----------



## riccbhard (Jun 15, 2005)

HomunQlus said:
			
		

> I know that it's working again.



Oh. I thought they went out of business  

intel who?  

HomunQlus; nice avatar.


----------



## chornbe (Jun 15, 2005)

HomunQlus said:
			
		

> Just wanted to check something on Intel's homepage, as I discovered that Intel.com is somehow down...
> 
> My browser keeps saying that the DNS couldn't resolve the name intel.com.
> 
> Hmm.....



To quote a famous character... "Don't panic" Intel did not fold up their tents and give up on Apple and the rest of the known free world. It's ok. Bill Gates did not order a nuke strike on Intel and this doesn't spell doom and gloom for the world.

It's ok. It's just a chip.


----------



## Viro (Jun 15, 2005)

What famous character are you quoting? Curious that's all...


----------



## chornbe (Jun 15, 2005)

Ford Prefect from the "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" (well, him reciting from The Guide, anyway)


----------



## Viro (Jun 15, 2005)

Amazing. I'm a geek and I've managed to steer clear of the book, the radio program, TV series and movie. I really gotta see that movie and read the book.


----------



## chornbe (Jun 15, 2005)

Ya know... I was told by people I generally hold in high regard that I'd *love* the books.

Of the four I read:

1st - I *liked* (note: not loved)
2nd - I didn't really like it, but not hate, either.
3rd - I gave up 1/2 way thru'. Complete tripe (my $.02)
4th - I gave up - it was old and tired by then.

I have no interest in the movie. Zero. Nada. nuthin'. I don't think we get anything on TV or the radio about it here in the States.


----------



## mlunapiena01 (Jun 15, 2005)

The Hitchikers series gets progressively worse as it continues (but starts off really well), I enjoyed the first two books immensely and gave up in the middle of the 3rd...

btw, the movie was ok, but you really should read the book first.


----------



## HomunQlus (Jun 16, 2005)

riccbhard said:
			
		

> Oh. I thought they went out of business
> 
> intel who?
> 
> HomunQlus; nice avatar.



Hey thanks!

"Oh Deep Thought, do you have the ultimate answer?"
"Yes, but you're not gonna like it".
"What is it?"
"The ultimate answer to life, the universe and everything.................is 42!" 

I liked Zaphod Beeblebrox in the movie. Quite cool. Ah yes, and Trillian was well played by Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## riccbhard (Jun 16, 2005)

HomunQlus said:
			
		

> Hey thanks!
> 
> "Oh Deep Thought, do you have the ultimate answer?"
> "Yes, but you're not gonna like it".
> ...



Your welcome 
I found my avatar at gifanimations.com. It had to re resized; in which it lost it's animation; but it still looks good.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2005)

Viro said:
			
		

> What famous character are you quoting? Curious that's all...



My money is on Ford Prefect, but I think my babelfish is on the fritz...


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2005)

DAmn....too slow.. 

I actaully own the DVD of the BBC series.  I liked the story there better (since it's the closest to the radio and books), but the special effects were a bit cheesey.  However, I let that slide considering it WAS made in the early 80s and for then, those effects were pretty snappy.   I did like the fact that they kept the theme song pretty much the same, with only a slight variation here and there and the addition of that banjo intro.

I do have to say, though, that I loved the end of the story on the DVD.  That was just too much.  ::ha::


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2005)

Out of curiousity, for those that have seen the BBC series and the movie, did anyone notice that the BBC version of Marvin was standing in line at the Vogon office??  I could have sworn it was the original Marvin. 

(Sorry for going too out of topic )


----------

